# Californication



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wanted to mention my horror in the transformation of the Kathleen Turner of my childhood to the William Shatner like woman they just introduced. 
Sick sick sick.
I love the show.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

armophob said:


> Just wanted to mention my horror in the transformation of the Kathleen Turner of my childhood to the William Shatner like woman they just introduced.
> Sick sick sick.


Agreed.....absolutely frightening.

















SF


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

C'mon guys... we all have fond memories of the Body Heat Kathleen Turner as Matty... anyone who could watch that film without sweating wasn't human... but it was also nearly 30 years ago.

Not everyone ages gracefully.

She suffers from rheumatoid arthritis treated by steroids, and is/was an alcholic, undergoing rehab successfully in '99.

She has been and continues to be a working actress for over 28 years on stage, in movies and on television, a tribute to her talent (and probably that whisky soaked voice) and shocking as her appearance may have been to you in Californication, wasn't she amazing?!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll jump in as well...

This is why so many women get "work" done... because if they don't, they get trashed just for aging.

In Ms Turner's case she has added a little weight + health issues to the aging process... and while I won't argue she isn't as attractive as she once was... not many people are and at least she still looks like herself and not a dept store mannequin!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> C'mon guys... we all have fond memories of the Body Heat Kathleen Turner as Matty... anyone who could watch that film without sweating wasn't human... but it was also nearly 30 years ago.
> 
> Not everyone ages gracefully.
> 
> ...


The steroid treatment will definitely cause the weight gain & "chunky" face.

Like Mr. Flowers said, she's still a working actress for over 28 years & her character is amazing.

Have some respect guys.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I always thought it was inspired casting when she appeared as Chandler's cross-dressing father on "Friends!"


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Noone has mentioned Embeth Davidtz or Diane Ferris yet! Great to see them both again, although they both look a little on the thin side, Diane was on Rescue Me for a season or 2 early on but I can't recall ever seeing Embeth grace a tv show.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Noone has mentioned Embeth Davidtz or Diane Ferris yet! Great to see them both again, although they both look a little on the thin side, Diane was on Rescue Me for a season or 2 early on but I can't recall ever seeing Embeth grace a tv show.


Ferris did several seasons of Numb3rs and Davidtz has guested a lot on TV.. Greys Anatomy.. Mad Men.. etc.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> C'mon guys...





Stewart Vernon said:


> they get trashed just for aging.





sigma1914 said:


> Have some respect guys.


Seriously? Did you see the pics above? I can name off an unlimited number of actresses in their later years, who have gone through hard times that are still do-able. Hell, I would have done Farah in her casket the way she looked. But why would Turner come out of the fat closet like that. Even Oprah and Kirstie Alley are tight at the seams when they plump up. But Kathleen has jowels on her nose for crying out loud!

I was physically ill watching the episode and it made me go back to the movie Harold and Maude watching her attempt intimacy with David. But I assume this was the purpose of it and I will glued to it next episode on my DVR. I have 3 more to watch.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

armophob said:


> Seriously? Did you see the pics above? I can name off an unlimited number of actresses in their later years, who have gone through hard times that are still do-able. Hell, I would have done Farah in her casket the way she looked. But why would Turner come out of the fat closet like that. Even Oprah and Kirstie Alley are tight at the seams when they plump up. But Kathleen has jowels on her nose for crying out loud!
> 
> I was physically ill watching the episode and it made me go back to the movie Harold and Maude watching her attempt intimacy with David. But I assume this was the purpose of it and I will glued to it next episode on my DVR. I have 3 more to watch.


HAHAHA funny


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> The steroid treatment will definitely cause the weight gain & "chunky" face.
> 
> Like Mr. Flowers said, she's still a working actress for over 28 years & her character is amazing.
> 
> Have some respect guys.


Regardless of what caused the physical change, it is shocking. Commenting on her looks is not disrespectful, nor does it take away from her excellent acting ability. She is obviously aware of her appearance and is comfortable with it. She proves this by embracing the role of Sue Collini (a perverted, gross, older woman that only Charlie would bang).

SF


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I really, really miss Natascha though........


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Noone has mentioned Embeth Davidtz or Diane Ferris yet! Great to see them both again, although they both look a little on the thin side, Diane was on Rescue Me for a season or 2 early on but I can't recall ever seeing Embeth grace a tv show.


Do you mean Diane Farr?


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

ibglowin said:


> I really, really miss Natascha though........


Well it looks like she's back in town. I'm sure she'll find out about Hank's adventures as well.


----------

